
NBA player to tokenize $34M contract, sell shares in ICO-like sale - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/9303/nba-player-tokenize-34-million-contract-sell-shares-ico-sale
======
gamblor956
Hopefully (but unlikely) Spencer talked to lawyers first, as his token would
be a textbook example of a security, and this sale would appear to be a public
offering as defined by securities laws and regulations.

Alternatively, this could be a scam or a marketing stunt.

~~~
nostrademons
The article says that it's an STO, which is a tokenized security on a
blockchain. These are usually filed under SEC Form D and are offered only to
accredited investors.

------
bhahn
I'm wondering what benefit this offers over getting a traditional loan from an
institution, which he could (likely) get against the value of his contract.
There is definitely publicity. Anything else?

------
jelling
DNP: SEC decision

